# LM20 GTR thoughts



## Tazzjdm (Jun 24, 2009)

Thinking of buying this LM20 GTR number 1 of 20.
Thoughts????
It’s got 5 owners
First owner is obviously Litchfield then 4 owners after him. So I’ll be the 6th...
17000miles


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks good 😎 price ?


----------



## Tazzjdm (Jun 24, 2009)

£73,000
It looks good
5 owners, was putting me off abit
I’ll be the 6th owner


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Tazzjdm said:


> £73,000
> It looks good
> 5 owners, was putting me off abit
> I’ll be the 6th owner


Crazy money imo but it’s your money


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I've worked on this car and it's a tidy car, the lm20 is a nice car if your going to use it for what it was mainly designed around which is track use. I owned number 20 in the same colour i personally preferred the stock car purely because of the ride quality and i missed the my previous Katsura Orange 17car. The Lm20 handles exceptionally well at high speed and in cornering but on daily use its a bit harsher and sits lower so speed bumps and drive ways can be a bit challenging. We did some security bits and dashcam installation on the car. The lady who owned the car at the time only had it for a few weeks and then decided to trade it in for a Mercedes amg gtr. Unfortunately alot of the Lm20`s have a few owners because personally i think it was overrated and didn't do as well as they thought it would. Im thinking of selling mine if your interested. 07973733441


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I think it’s not that well kept. I enquired about this vehicle and the service history is out of line of what I’d expect even though the dealer didn’t seem to think so!

Convo as of March 2020


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Lots of GTRs have a high number of owners, same with many high performance cars as people buy them and only keep them for a short period of time before moving them on When they realise the cost of of ownership.


----------



## JayC1314 (Jul 18, 2020)

Wait... 3 year old car and already on it 6th owners? 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Tazzjdm (Jun 24, 2009)

JayC1314 said:


> Wait... 3 year old car and already on it 6th owners? 🙄🙄🙄


almost 4 years
Litchfield first owner 1
Then 4 owners after him
so 5 in total 
Next person will be 6th


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Tazzjdm said:


> almost 4 years
> Litchfield first owner 1
> Then 4 owners after him
> so 5 in total
> Next person will be 6th


If you keep the car 1 year it’ll have 6 owners in 4 years and if you keep in 10 years it’ll have 6 owners in 13 years. It’s all relative.
What put me off is the servicing intervals seemed to have been missed between all this changing ownerships. I’d rather have a well maintained vehicle which is usually correlated with caring owners which is correlated with them keeping it a while generally meaning they have a low number of owners.


----------



## JayC1314 (Jul 18, 2020)

Tazzjdm said:


> almost 4 years
> Litchfield first owner 1
> Then 4 owners after him
> so 5 in total
> Next person will be 6th


lol 4 years Old car, 5 owners... Less than a year for each owner, is this the typical Length of time GTR owners keeps their car?


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

JayC1314 said:


> lol 4 years Old car, 5 owners... Less than a year for each owner, is this the typical Length of time GTR owners keeps their car?


No, it’s not typical


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I personally love the lm 20’s I think it’s a good alround car, often ive thought about buying one but the timing never seems the best.

The advertised one seems a little expensive, maybe some negotiating can be made to reduce the price.

Anyway good luck and keep us posted to how you get on.


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

Agree with the statement about performance cars and short ownership periods not being alarming by itself. I keep my "toys" 1 year tops. Why? I grow tired of them and want something else 
My dailies I keep for a few years since they are for transportation not so much for joy.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The worst cars I’ve owned have been one owner from new cars.


----------



## Davec4 (May 23, 2020)

Im the 10th owner of my 11plate,all in great condition,solid engine etc.I think each owner has done a bit to it and tackled any issues so im more than pleased with multiple owners....


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I prefer to buy on quality,history.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Interesting that it has been upgraded to 760 bhp in June 2020 so assume done by Litchfields. OP I would call Litchfields as they saw the car only last month and get their appraisal of the car, and their view of the servicing of this car.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am pretty sure it will be in good shape if it’s just passed through there workshop.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

It's a limited edition model so finding other options available for sale would be more difficult than a regular car.........BUT.......if this was a regular model car 4 years old with missed services and high number of owners being advertised for "all the money" I don't believe people would be so forgiving


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

I have an LM20 and I love it! Takamo is right in that it is low, that said 99% of speed bumps are fine but you do get the odd scrape, after 2 1/2 years it has not ever been as issue. Performance is well beyond belief and my capability. 
Buy on condition not owners. I think the reason GTR have so many owners is a refinement thing. If you want to pootle around in a fast car & listen to music a GTR is pretty noisy. When peole realise this they move on. I prefer the music of the engine, the whoosh of the turbos and whining of pumps so mine is staying with me. Litchfields stand by their work so if they have serviced it, and say its good...its good.

The front spoiler is a beauty too.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

personally for me it would be a pain to sell on with 6 owners ,maybe thats why its been on sale for ages.....


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Good point Shindy. Especially if you want to sell it on soon. if you plan to keep it for a good few years it *might* be less of an issue if you keep up the service history


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Davidbenson said:


> Good point Shindy. Especially if you want to sell it on soon. if you plan to keep it for a good few years it *might* be less of an issue if you keep up the service history


This one hasn’t been up to date with its service history unfortunately


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

another reason to give it a miss


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’d personally speak to litchfields for clarification And at the same time confirm the mods.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

jrattan said:


> This one hasn’t been up to date with its service history unfortunately


It's a shame this car (and some others) have missed or late services given that I believe the car came with a 3 year servicing package from Litchfield's as part of the deal. I also understood that they would collect and deliver the car for servicing. Assume may have been in between owners or the newer owners may not have realised the service package.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Monster GTR said:


> It's a shame this car (and some others) have missed or late services given that I believe the car came with a 3 year servicing package from Litchfield's as part of the deal. I also understood that they would collect and deliver the car for servicing. Assume may have been in between owners or the newer owners may not have realised the service package.


Agree although the dealer did seem to think there was no issue!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I personally think it’s overpriced but that’s my opinion only, someone else might value it at 73k.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wasn’t this car Adams originally and he let Litchfields take ownership and they used it at the auto sport show to promote the car. If it’s the case then the first owner didn’t possibly ever actually drive it.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

A quick call to litchfields would verify all.

A couple of months ago there was a few lm20’s for sale but I just see this and the other grey one at litchfields now.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I was the first owner - I did drive it - 2m! (that's metres not miles).

Number of owners wouldn't bother me at all. Look at ferraris, they typically have many owners, it tends to happen as cars get faster, more exotic and less comfortable.

Missing an optimisation service is of zero significance to me too, have you ever actually looked at whats involved in an optimisation service? If the history has been complete since the missed service I wouldn't worry about it at all, especially since it appears to be fine 16000 miles later.


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

The number of owners wouldn’t really bother me, I’d be more concerned what the next owner would think when/if I came to sell it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well to dissent (sorry guys) the number of owners would put me off, as would a slightly patchy service history. I accept I may be in the minority!


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Not at all. All our opinions are valid.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice to view individuals thoughts, it’s clear we all have different expectations and views to buying.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Takamo said:


> I've worked on this car and it's a tidy car, the lm20 is a nice car if your going to use it for what it was mainly designed around which is track use. I owned number 20 in the same colour i personally preferred the stock car purely because of the ride quality and i missed the my previous Katsura Orange 17car. The Lm20 handles exceptionally well at high speed and in cornering but on daily use its a bit harsher and sits lower so speed bumps and drive ways can be a bit challenging. We did some security bits and dashcam installation on the car. The lady who owned the car at the time only had it for a few weeks and then decided to trade it in for a Mercedes amg gtr. Unfortunately alot of the Lm20`s have a few owners because personally i think it was overrated and didn't do as well as they thought it would. Im thinking of selling mine if your interested. 07973733441


Got to say I totally agree here with Takamo re LM and Litchfield prices in general, Just go to another reputable smaller supplier and get them to add similar items to cars for far less. I have had better overall pricing, service, just info from the likes of SRD, Autotorque, etc. If more people spread the work around to other suppliers they would find that prices come down as a whole. The reason why prices stay high in 'any' industry is because people are willing to pay them. If they werent they would come down. In this day and age you can drive prices down to more reasonable (if you can call it that) levels.

I expect flames but not intended to be a war just stating


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

To produce 20 aftermarket modified cars and sell them all, tells you something about business ethos.

Litchfields have had more gtr’s through there doors on a daily basis than those two companies combined, that says something on its own.

They have a dyno for development of products and maps which is state of the art and used by oem.

I really could go on and on but I am not going to bother if you can’t see it for yourself.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Sigh


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

I have to agree with skint, i have looked at all of the tuners for prices to carry out work on my car. I found Litchfield's prices for upgrading and service pretty reasonable compared to others and there experience is second to none. Reano one of the Vendors you have put forward is the most expensive out there and do not even have the ability to tune your car,having to rely on remote mapping. I suggest you do your research again, i went with AC Speedtech for there more personal touch and in house dyno and mapping.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

cotter said:


> I have to agree with skint, i have looked at all of the tuners for prices to carry out work on my car. I found Litchfield's prices for upgrading and service pretty reasonable compared to others and there experience is second to none. Reano one of the Vendors you have put forward is the most expensive out there and do not even have the ability to tune your car,having to rely on remote mapping. I suggest you do your research again, i went with AC Speedtech for there more personal touch and in house dyno and mapping.


Hi that was an 'etc', I have had work with Litchfield, SVM, etc, etc and based on the prices as per Takamo I think they are expensive and before people go up in arms as it gets a bit to personal on here some times Im not attacking LM work. Even though Ive had good and bad experiences with them and others but thats not what this is. Everyone will have their ones they like no worries. Its a bit like people saying Apple are the best because they have the most market share and they are willing to pay the higher prices to browse the internet, develop code or whatever on their laptops.

Based on the OP's question re the purchase of the LM edition GTR I agree with Takamo its too expensive but hey Im not gonna tell you how to spend your money.


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

All good Reano,i'm no litchfield fan boy but i really did think there prices were on par with the rest for upgrades and service, i also think there miles ahead of most with mapping, as regards the LM model they were expensive but all did sell.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

All's good  I liked them also. I dont like bashing anyone because in my experience all the GTR tuners Ive encountered have fixed my issues if Ive chased them enough or dangled a potential upgrade. Im about to do a nice build to 1000 spec will put it on here with some nice uncommon touches like the HLS4 lift system.

Service wise I think most are the same (price wise).


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I can’t see any specialist having the experience of litchfields, they’ve been at it so long and there ramps and yard are always full, they even get cars sent there from main agents to fix.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Re market analysis and the rise and fall of companies just because a company (note not for flame throwing but just an observation as this is an area my company is in e.g. IT regulation). If that always held true there wouldnt be competition the big players would always win and raise prices its one of the reasons why you get that mentality in industries that inevitably end up raising prices. BP's, Shells, Automotive giants, Apple, Amazon, Google, call everyone else evil until you establish market dominance then raise prices. "they must be good or the best because they have the herd following them" <--smaller player cant be good cause they have a few sheep.

What Im trying to state is if you spread money around then you don't get a market dominance that leads to increased prices  Where items are sold at inflated prices ("we know they will buy because its got Prada limited edition on the bag"). Should I only go to Kwik fit because they have loads of people on their premises every Saturday and been around for years but that smaller guy over there well.........

yes there is a price for research, etc but invariable that increases(without usually relating to the cost itself) as the market dominance does. Like I said no worries with what you spend money on but back to the OP's point again I beleieve the price is too high even for the limited edition LM.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You phone around or check online prices off various tuners and make your decision based on that or given knowledge of the tuner. The term pay peanuts and get monkeys springs to mind at this point.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Skint said:


> You phone around or check online prices off various tuners and make your decision based on that or given knowledge of the tuner. The term pay peanuts and get monkeys springs to mind at this point.


Direct experience, you might have assumed I havent spent thousands and been able to compare. I’ve given you concrete examples and the term pay peanuts i was hoping I disproved ‘within reason‘ by mentioning Prada. Get exactly the same parts bring to another ‘capable’ supplier and they will be comparable. For example 4.25 stage upgrade.

As I said pay the tax, buy a cotton t-shirt and slap LVM on it (see what I did there..) and pay £300. It’s your money.

Note I’m not bashing LM’s workmanship. Like I’m not bashing luis Vuitton. The premium price being asked for the LM20 the OP has posted I believe is over priced do you believe it’s well priced? To keep on topic?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you can design or develop anything Gtr comparable to what Litchfields have done I’d like to see it.

20 cars retailing over £100k on average takes some beating.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Skint said:


> If you can design or develop anything Gtr comparable to what Litchfields have done I’d like to see it.
> 
> 20 cars retailing over £100k on average takes some beating.


Sigh......  I answered re direct experience, you didn’t answer my question you deflected to something not related but no worries. A bit like me saying if Litchfield can design an energy It system to supply their electricity like my company can I’d like to see them do it so better not say anything about high prices <—- see not great is it. I guess my arguments were not clear. No problem.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The threads Lm related, not waffling rubbish about a clothing company or anything it related.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Skint said:


> The threads Lm related, not waffling rubbish about a clothing company or anything it related.


Still didnt answer my question  related to the OP question. I went on tangent to show how rubbish (to quote you) your argument was and that's what always happens when you cant respond to clear examples. Its either rubbish this or that or an insult........ next....


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Your crossing a clothing and it industry with the motor industry, the previous two I know nothing about and have zero interest in.

As you know it all, pls feel free to show us your example of an equivalent LM 20.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

You still didnt answer my question just so its clear "the OP asked a question re an LM20 he is considering buying" in a nutshell to make it easier. I do not think it is worth it and gave reasons and examples of why people add higher prices for limited editions including LM?

Do you think that the car the OP raised the question on is overpriced? Its a yes or no answer really. If no. Then we agree if not. Then we differ.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

At the end of the day you want Litchfields to work for less money?

It’s never going to happen so keep dreaming for now


----------



## R33Skyl1neGTR (Jan 8, 2016)

I personally like the LM20's and really wanted one but for me it is too expensive for the year\mileage. Hence I why preferred to recently buy one a lot newer and even lower mileage for a lot less money.


----------

